# Travelling to Constance from Zurich by train for less than 24 hours (shopping)



## omtatsat (Feb 12, 2021)

Is it the 3G corona rule to cross to Germany if I am staying for less than 24 hours? Or can I simply cross into Germany?


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

No idea what the current situation is in terms of crossing the Swiss-German border, but the 3G rule is in effect on all German trains:

In den Zügen und Bussen der Deutschen Bahn (DB) gilt seit dem 24. November die 3G-Regel. Sofern Fahrgäste nicht geimpft oder genesen sind, müssen sie einen Nachweis über einen negativen Corona-Test mit sich führen.


----------

